# premium channel premieres; october 2010



## seanbr (Aug 24, 2010)

HBO
10/2 The blind side
10/9 alvin and the chimpuks: the squeakquel
10/16 the lovely bones
10/23 invictus
10/30 amelia

The blind side might strike some viewers as a little too pat, but it has the benefit of strong source material and a strong performance from Sandra Bullock.

alvin and the chipmunks: the Squeakquel may entertain the kiddies, but it's low on energy and heavily reliant on slapstick humor. 
the lovely bones is stuffed full of Peter Jackson's typically dazzling imagery, but it suffers from abrupt shifts between horrific violence and cloying sentimentality. 

Delivered with typically stately precision from director Clint Eastwood, Invictus may not be rousing enough for some viewers, but Matt Damon and Morgan Freeman inhabit their real-life characters with admirable conviction. 

Amelia takes the compelling raw materials of its subject’s life and does little with them, conventionally ticking off Earhart's accomplishments without exploring the soul of the woman

cinemax
10/2 the fourth kind
10/9 public enemies
10/16 fantastic mr.fox
10/23 pirate radio
10/30 the final destination
While it boasts a handful of shocks, The Fourth Kind is hokey and clumsy and makes its close encounters seem eerily mundane. 

Michael Mann's latest ,public enemies, is a competent and technically impressive gangster flick with charismatic lead performances, but some may find the film lacks truly compelling drama.

Fantastic Mr. Fox is a delightfully funny feast for the eyes with multi-generational appeal -- and it shows Wes Anderson has a knack for animation.

pirate radio: The good cast and rollicking soundtrack eventually drown when this comic homage to pirate radio loses its quippy steam. 

With little of the ingenuity of previous installments, The Final Destination is predictable, disposable horror fare. 


starz
10/02 the princess and the frog 
10/16 astro boy
10/23 when in rome
10/30 the crazies
princess and the frog:The warmth of traditional Disney animation makes this occasionally lightweight fairy-tale update a lively and captivating confection 

While it isn't terribly original, and it seems to have a political agenda that may rankle some viewers, Astro Boy boasts enough visual thrills to please its target demographic. 

A pair of young, attractive leads can't overcome When in Rome's reliance on unfunny gags and threadbare rom-com clichés.

Tense, nicely shot, and uncommonly intelligent, The Crazies is the rare horror remake that works. 



showtime 

no saturday premeries
10/1 10 pm H2: Halloween II 

Zombie shows flashes of vision in the follow-up to his Halloween reboot, but they're smothered by mountains of gore and hackneyed, brutal violence.

10/4

bandslam 

7 pm

Bandslam is an intelligent teen film that avoids teen film cliches, in an entertaining package of music and coming-of-age drama.

epix

10/3 brothers
It plays more like a traditional melodrama than the Susanne Bier film that inspired it, but Jim Sheridan's Brothers benefits from rock-solid performances by its three leads.

10/10 shutter island

It may not rank with Scorsese's best work, but Shutter Island's gleefully unapologetic genre thrills represent the director at his most unrestrained.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

seanbr said:


> HBO
> 10/2 The blind side
> 10/9 alvin and the chimpuks: the squeakquel
> 10/16 the lovely bones
> ...


It's still August but thanks!


----------



## seanbr (Aug 24, 2010)

just getting this up beacuse of some early info


----------



## bdowell (Mar 4, 2003)

Thanks for getting this info posted Seanbr. Much appreciated. :up:

If you'd like to get this "pinned", you can report your post and note that it is ready for that and hopefully a mod will move it up there for everyone to find.


----------



## seanbr (Aug 24, 2010)

i doon't see a button that says pinned


----------



## bdowell (Mar 4, 2003)

seanbr said:


> i doon't see a button that says pinned


There's not a button for "pinned". You want to use the "report" this post link/button, note that your content can be pinned like the previous months have been and then a moderator will (hopefully) make it one of the "pinned" or "sticky" posts that show up in the top area of the forum listing.


----------



## pablo (Oct 11, 2007)

And hopefully tidy up the post just a bit, please, to make it a little more presentable for folks.


----------



## sorentodd45 (May 12, 2009)

> showtime
> 10/16 H2: Halloween II
> 
> Rob Zombie shows flashes of vision in the follow-up to his Halloween reboot, but they're smothered by mountains of gore and hackneyed, brutal violence.


In checking Showtime's official website, this actually starts on October 1st.


----------



## seanbr (Aug 24, 2010)

bump


----------



## seanbr (Aug 24, 2010)

bumpn


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

Could a mod please sticky this thread and take down the August thread


----------



## Rnrboy (Oct 7, 2010)

....thanks for posting all this stuff (and especially for including Epix!)


----------



## la24philly (Mar 9, 2010)

well halloween 2 was more gory than the first one in my opnion. especially in the begining witht he ambulance. 

When i break down the 80's halloweens that carpenter did vs zombie.

carpenter more suspensful
zombie more gory


----------



## seanbr (Aug 24, 2010)

bump


----------



## seanbr (Aug 24, 2010)

bumpn


----------



## kenmoo (Oct 3, 2006)

Does anyone know why his stopped being a Sticky? I usually check it 2-3 times a month and it was a lot easier when at the top. Always good info. 

Will there be a thread for November Premieres or are these types of postings now against Forum policies? I thank the prior posters for their time in putting this info together.


----------

